# The dangerous stuff



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Which of Australia's multitude of dangerous animals do you fear the most? I know I should probably be more afraid of crocodiles, but I absolutely hate snakes, even the non-poisonous ones. What about you?


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Which of Australia's multitude of dangerous animals do you fear the most? I know I should probably be more afraid of crocodiles, but I absolutely hate snakes, even the non-poisonous ones. What about you?


I know where you're coming from....crocs, snakes,...awful things!!!
The real dangerous animals that no one seems to worry about are surprisingly Koala Bears!!
Now I know what you're thinking "Koalas are not dangerous and in fact cute and friendly" So let me tell you this....
My Uncle and his family went over to Oz to see his brother who had emigrated some years ago. Whilst there they rented a car and set about seeing some of the sites and landmarks. Unfortunately their vehicle suffered mechanical problems and they were forced to hike to the nearest town which was some distance away. By this time the sun was going down but with no other alternatives and the thought of spending a night in the car they continued onwards. Now then..... They came across a eucalyptus plantation that had a narrow man made path running through it. They took a collective decision to stray from the road and head down the path in the hope it would lead to a house or farm where they could call a garage from. Apparently the first signs that something was seriously wrong was when the path disappeared beneath their feet and the howling started. All of a sudden they were set upon by about 40 Koala Bears who seemed highly intoxicated and ferociously aggressive. My Uncle was beaten to within an inch of his life whilst his wife was taken by the bears into the woods and sexually abused. For some reason which is yet to be explained, the eldest child was not touched However... The youngest was taken and forced to live with the bears as a bear.
The authorities refused to believe my uncle and his wife's story and even accused them of foul play! It was only when a young girl was spotted by some adventurist's sitting high in the trees chewing leaves did they take action. My uncle's daughter was later tracked down by the authorities and returned to her family, although it did take a further 2 months to do so. 
All in all it was a terrible ordeal and one that will live with them for the rest of their lives!!!!!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> I know where you're coming from....crocs, snakes,...awful things!!!
> The real dangerous animals that no one seems to worry about are surprisingly Koala Bears!!
> Now I know what you're thinking "Koalas are not dangerous and in fact cute and friendly" So let me tell you this....
> My Uncle and his family went over to Oz to see his brother who had emigrated some years ago. Whilst there they rented a car and set about seeing some of the sites and landmarks. Unfortunately their vehicle suffered mechanical problems and they were forced to hike to the nearest town which was some distance away. By this time the sun was going down but with no other alternatives and the thought of spending a night in the car they continued onwards. Now then..... They came across a eucalyptus plantation that had a narrow man made path running through it. They took a collective decision to stray from the road and head down the path in the hope it would lead to a house or farm where they could call a garage from. Apparently the first signs that something was seriously wrong was when the path disappeared beneath their feet and the howling started. All of a sudden they were set upon by about 40 Koala Bears who seemed highly intoxicated and ferociously aggressive. My Uncle was beaten to within an inch of his life whilst his wife was taken by the bears into the woods and sexually abused. For some reason which is yet to be explained, the eldest child was not touched However... The youngest was taken and forced to live with the bears as a bear.
> ...


Who do you think will believe this? What a load of cr*p! However you do have a vivid imagination.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Who do you think will believe this? What a load of cr*p! However you do have a vivid imagination.


You guys just dont want to admit the truth about the furry little Ba~~ards!


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

What can you expect from an animal that lives on psychotropic leaves and is permanently stoned? They eat, sleep, and have sex. That pretty much covers their lives.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Aussijock - Do you have a sense of humour at all? (Omigod, I'm adjusting. I just spelled humor with a 'u' without even thinking about it.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Aussijock - Do you have a sense of humour at all? (Omigod, I'm adjusting. I just spelled humor with a 'u' without even thinking about it.


Hey Jock,

These are dangerous times.... So I think a sense of humour will have to stay on the back burner for a bit.
I know you don't believe me... So I'm going to tell you a theory that's been doing the circuits. Now, conspiracy theories I can take or leave and most are completely whacky with a capital W..... but this one makes you think??????
Let me explain....... Do you remember that guy called Steve Erwin?
Fantastic bloke who had a heart of gold. A real jaw dropper it was when he was suddenly taken away from us in what can only be described as a freak accident  I think he was even given a state funeral or something like that. But was it really an accident??? The chances of be being hit in exactly the right spot by a Ray AND being killed are apparently phenomenal. 

Ask yourself these questions????

Did Steve Ervin love animals? Answer = Of course he did.

Did Steve Erwin love Koalas??? Answer = Especially.

Did You often see Steve Erwin in the trees with the Koalas? Answer = Always.

Did the Koalas love Steve Erwin in their trees all the time with a film crew below, being broadcast all over the world 7 days a week??? Answer = Did they ******!!!!! They hated him for it. Coming in, sticking his nose in where it didn't belong, asking to many questions, picking them up all the while.......
He had to go....... and sharpish too!

The theory goes that Steve was actually killed by a Koala in a Ray suit. Apparently they are excellent swimmers.
Steve just got too close and the little evil f###ers took him out!

Believe me now??


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I was stung by a baby ray once. They are cute, too. But they scare easily. And they can hurt you.

No, I don't believe you. Koalas are way too stoned to get into a ray suit. None of them would be able to manage the zipper. (oh, I almost wrote 'zip') Stay American, stay American!)


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

*Scary beasties*

Yeah, our oz animals have definite ocker tendencies, especially wombats , which apparently resemble footy players in their mating habits - dictionary definition - wombat, muscular animal, eats roots shoots & leaves. Yeah, yeah old joke!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance, but what does "ocker" mean? Thanks.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Hazel said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does "ocker" mean? Thanks.


Hi Hazel, 
An ocker is an archetypal uncultivated Australian working male who may or may not be boorish, uncouth, and chauvinistic. An ocker does not necessarily have to be larrikin and vice versa.

Don't ask what larrikin means........lol


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> I know where you're coming from....crocs, snakes,...awful things!!!
> The real dangerous animals that no one seems to worry about are surprisingly Koala Bears!!
> Now I know what you're thinking "Koalas are not dangerous and in fact cute and friendly" So let me tell you this....
> My Uncle and his family went over to Oz to see his brother who had emigrated some years ago. Whilst there they rented a car and set about seeing some of the sites and landmarks. Unfortunately their vehicle suffered mechanical problems and they were forced to hike to the nearest town which was some distance away. By this time the sun was going down but with no other alternatives and the thought of spending a night in the car they continued onwards. Now then..... They came across a eucalyptus plantation that had a narrow man made path running through it. They took a collective decision to stray from the road and head down the path in the hope it would lead to a house or farm where they could call a garage from. Apparently the first signs that something was seriously wrong was when the path disappeared beneath their feet and the howling started. All of a sudden they were set upon by about 40 Koala Bears who seemed highly intoxicated and ferociously aggressive. My Uncle was beaten to within an inch of his life whilst his wife was taken by the bears into the woods and sexually abused. For some reason which is yet to be explained, the eldest child was not touched However... The youngest was taken and forced to live with the bears as a bear.
> ...


 Hey Ricardo , You seem to have missed your vocation , you should be writing movie scripts for Star World , bloody sight more interesting than the [email protected]%(*@ they show these days , greater imagination also , are you Bipolar by any chance ? Colin


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

oddball said:


> Hey Ricardo , You seem to have missed your vocation , you should be writing movie scripts for Star World , bloody sight more interesting than the [email protected]%(*@ they show these days , greater imagination also , are you Bipolar by any chance ? Colin


Hi Oddball,
Am I a manic depressive???.......lol........I think not!
I just thought I would jazz up the post as the normal questions/posts like "Do you prefer French onions or Spanish onions" or "Do you miss cornflakes" are pretty brain numbing.....lol..........and could probably cause Bipolar if reading enough of them!

Take my last post....Should I sleep with my sisters wife? you wouldn't Adam & Eve the replies........lol

p.s. you called ODDBALL??.....................LOL


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Luckily I know exactly what a Larrikin is, teehee. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Must have had a problem extracting me from my warm and cozy haven !!!!LOL


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Maybe I should just be afraid of Aussie males.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*Nobel prize winner!!*

Hey Ricardo blue! 
I don't know what you do for a living !! but I'd seriously consider a career in comedy sketches!!
Keep up the good work and ingnore that yank character with the very original name newtoOz!!..................Boring T**t!!
He think's he's funny and educated,.....spent to much time with the bears!! STAY AMERICAN! STAY AMERICAN! what's that all about ya W****R


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

NewtoOZ hasn't said anything to invoke insults. I'm an American in England and the banter is almost non-stop between my English friends and myself. What's the fun of moving to another country if you can't make fun of yourself and the natives? I married an Englishman and he wouldn't recognise me if I didn't laugh at his pronunciations at least once a day.

I've had no complaints about NewtoOz. Seems nice enough to me. And for the most part, I consider this a friendly forum. It would be cool if it stayed that way.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> NewtoOZ hasn't said anything to invoke insults. I'm an American in England and the banter is almost non-stop between my English friends and myself. What's the fun of moving to another country if you can't make fun of yourself and the natives? I married an Englishman and he wouldn't recognise me if I didn't laugh at his pronunciations at least once a day.
> 
> I've had no complaints about NewtoOz. Seems nice enough to me. And for the most part, I consider this a friendly forum. It would be cool if it stayed that way.


What is it with you yanks! you've always got to poke your nose in!!.
Mind your own business


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Read your post , read your post , read your post , GOT IT ? do you know now why Americans have problems across the world ? The attitude of the few *******s such as yourself , you breed contempt for your fellow Americans everywhere you go , period .


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Brizzie Bound said:


> What is it with you yanks! you've always got to poke your nose in!!.
> Mind your own business


Aren't you poking your nose in with this post?


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

oddball said:


> Read your post , read your post , read your post , GOT IT ? do you know now why Americans have problems across the world ? The attitude of the few *******s such as yourself , you breed contempt for your fellow Americans everywhere you go , period .


I'm not a yank thank you!! an ******* is as maybe!! but I do have one!!, unlike yourself, you obviously don't!! the crap has backed up so much it's coming out your mouth! 
But you see you do admit you have problems and that's not because of the likes of me or the few as you say, there's a hole heap of *******s. 
I just simply don't care much for them and that I make clear! 
I like your name though it really suits you (suits you sir!)

"Reel em in matey catch a few more"


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I like the name NewtoOz. And I thought it was funny when SHE said "stay American, stay American. Plus I like Americans!!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

We like you too Hazel


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

Hazel said:


> I like the name NewtoOz. And I thought it was funny when SHE said "stay American, stay American. Plus I like Americans!!


Good on ya Hazel!!


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

What is it with us Aussies when we see unwarranted aggression and intolerance? We say stay out of our country! Maybe Iraq Bound would suit you?
Or you could set up your own website "rednecknotgettinganywantsargument.com"


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

This isn't a typical post of mine , think i'll change my password . Colin


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Nor was mine, I was disappointed to see personal attacks in what is a helpful and friendly forum. We should get Ricardo Blue to send us all eucalyptus leaves for attitude readjustment! It is gum leaves you smoke (sorry, chew) isnt it Ricardo?


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

kendra said:


> Nor was mine, I was disappointed to see personal attacks in what is a helpful and friendly forum. We should get Ricardo Blue to send us all eucalyptus leaves for attitude readjustment! It is gum leaves you smoke (sorry, chew) isnt it Ricardo?



A little verbal abuse maybe!! but a personal attack is a little exagerated!!

Obviuosly you've never heard the saying!! "sticks and stones may brake my bones but calling me names will not hurt!!

Remember it!! it is a Helpful/ useful saying.

Eucalyptus is ok for colds and the like, personally I prefer the real macoy.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Brizzie Bound said:


> A little verbal abuse maybe!! but a personal attack is a little exagerated!!
> 
> Obviuosly you've never heard the saying!! "sticks and stones may brake my bones but calling me names will not hurt!!
> 
> ...


Maybe we should just apply the" brakes" on the bones because it might break 
...)


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Wow, don't log in for a couple of days and look at what I find. 

Brizzie_Bound - It's people like you that have made me turn down the offer of a permanent job here and schedule my return to the US. You continually provide examples of the kind of offensive, attacking attitude that you claim you don't mean and is all in fun. You do mean it, it isn't done in fun, and I've pretty much had it.

Thanks to the rest of you for being fair.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

gkloken said:


> Maybe we should just apply the" brakes" on the bones because it might break
> ...)



Listen gkloken.........you couldn't go three rounds with a revolving door and that's a fact jack!!

So keep em coming!! 

Another one that bites very easy


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Now now children, isn't it a bit late in the day to be having this same old argument!

And anyway, i like Americans (i like everybody). Well, apart from one or two English! Maggie Thatcher being 1!!!

As your American friends would say about the argument : "that was so yesterday"


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

And that's the very best use of that expression I've ever heard. Well said, scottishcelts!


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

New to Oz Dont let a couple of dropkicks get you down. Where in Oz are you? Ive read your posts and I would think youd be welcome anywhere.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

And for further amusement, go to the members list and check out all Brizzie Bound's posts. They build up a fine and accurate picture.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

kendra said:


> And for further amusement, go to the members list and check out all Brizzie Bound's posts. They build up a fine and accurate picture.


What you need KENDRA!, Is a big wooden spoon to go with your brown tongue!!
newt0z: I haven't made you do anything!!. and i haven't attacked anyone either! you use this word often, that is exactly what i mean and why i don't care for Americans. 
Always exagerate the situation, provoke people attitudes, then turn and run.
It does demonstrates to me however that you have a weak character ("schedule my return to the US") what difference will that make and you will no doubt continue to make entries on this site, so what is that comment really meant to be suggesting or doing?
I know exactly!

Get a life man, don't take everything to heart and stop being so literall.

Read scottishcelts entry the only one yet that hasn't really bitten apart from him/her not liking maggie!! wonderful women scottishdelts!!
Where would we be now without her intervention in history? 
and let's see what the man from Sottland now makes of his new job!!

still Brizzie Bound!!


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Yess! a bite! Reel em in eh?


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

kendra said:


> Yess! a bite! Reel em in eh?


Bravo!! make a few more complaints why don't ya! get all ya sidekicks in on the act too!!
nonedescript!


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Did you mean nondescript? Or is that how they spell it in Sottland?


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

still here!..............not Scottish either!!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You are such a rough, tough person , ausie bound , bet you'd have a real tough time fighting your way out of a wet paper bag when the chips were down , a--holes are cheap today , cheaper than yesterday , grow up and start to at least try to act like a real adult ,have you actualy been in a real live REVOLVING door ? Spin-offs are reality , like to meet some ? Like to meet some actual SAS ?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Huh, tut tut Brizzie Bound, you naughty man (i assume you ARE a man). Stop winding everybody up, your'e sitting there in your wee room, draped in your Union Flag, with your smoking jacket on admiring your treasured Churchill pic with a cigar at the end of your smirky grin (or did i just take that too far!) .Maggie Thatcher was a wonderful lady ey? Ask everybody of working class in the north of England and just about the whole of Bonnie Scotland if they agree with you (i've no idea how you'd achieve that) but anyway i think you'll find you are wrong Mr Bound.
And what's wrong with Gordy Broon (apart from his dodgy drooping jaw that is so annoying). Scottish people make good managers. It's a fact, look at lots of your footy managers as a minute example.
And don't start me on invertors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Scottishcelts (she *****) but a nice one!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*spell check!*

yes i know, i meant inventors!


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes, and I quoted "Sottish" the way he spells it. 
But I imagine the smoking jacket with steam coming off it!
C'mon, Brizzie Bound, are we having fun yet?
_I_ didn't even use "a little verbal abuse maybe" and _you_ seemed upset!
So be a good boy and play nicely now.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Brizzie Bound said:


> I'm not a yank thank you!! an ******* is as maybe!! but I do have one!!, unlike yourself, you obviously don't!! the crap has backed up so much it's coming out your mouth!
> But you see you do admit you have problems and that's not because of the likes of me or the few as you say, there's a hole heap of *******s.
> I just simply don't care much for them and that I make clear!
> I like your name though it really suits you (suits you sir!)
> ...


I gather you don't think there is anything aggressive or unpleasant about this post. You think this is normal friendly human discourse. I don't. 

I used 'made' in the sense of 'the facts made me realize' sense not in the 'my mother made me sit in the naughty corner' sense.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Brizzie Bound said:


> I'm not a yank thank you!! an ******* is as maybe!! but I do have one!!, unlike yourself, you obviously don't!! the crap has backed up so much it's coming out your mouth!
> But you see you do admit you have problems and that's not because of the likes of me or the few as you say, there's a hole heap of *******s.
> I just simply don't care much for them and that I make clear!
> I like your name though it really suits you (suits you sir!)
> ...


I really wonder why we have Moderators on this site, if they cannot control this type of abusive and very unpleasant behaviour. 
This person is obviously and gleefully revelling in it ? 
It is fine to agree to disagree , but without this kind of garbage that comes from a sick mind. If you want to keep your members I suggest that you do something to protect this site from the likes of this character.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Perhaps you are being a bit too generous with the warnings. By the time you decide to ban this person, there will be a lot of ugly posts here, more or less permanently. And they may just come back with another id, and you'll go through the warning thing again, and again. Maybe a bit quicker with the axe?


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you for the explanation. Your apologies accepted.
This is a great site and it would be lovely to see it grow and expand.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Perhaps you are being a bit too generous with the warnings. By the time you decide to ban this person, there will be a lot of ugly posts here, more or less permanently. And they may just come back with another id, and you'll go through the warning thing again, and again. Maybe a bit quicker with the axe?


The posts can be erased..... best thing is that everyone can choose to respond or react and buy into it or just ignore it.
Believe me this type of characters thrive on other's responses .

When they find they don't get it, they will find another place where they have an interactive audience. 
Hard as it maybe, restraint is a great way to go...


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

I responded because I felt bad for the people being upset by BBs comments. Feel free to erase any of my posts that are a bit much. I agree that ignoring people like this would be the way to go.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

As is the case with most forums, the user's screen name is not what is banned, but their IP.

Personally, I'd prefer everyone just be nice to each other. But the cyberworld is exactly like the real world in that respect.

I always try to remind myself that I don't know what someone else's situation might be. I was a bit unpleasant when I went through my divorce, and also those times of my life that I dealt with family illness or death. If I can't deal with someone's attitude in a site where I have no control, I do my best to ignore them.

I wouldn't change the policy on warnings though. What if you banned someone who was just lashing out during a really bad time in their life? Could turn out to be a very nice person in the long run who deserved a second chance.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not sure that giving someone who is going through a bad time a place to lash out is good for either the poster or the forum. There are plenty of trash opinion sites for them to vent their spleen.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

It seems that the Moderators are in disagreement here?
It tends to be confusing regarding what the rules really are or are not on this forum.....?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

No, not disagreeing. I agree with Synthia 100%. I just tend to be patient with people because I don't know what they're going through. I definitely don't need mean people gunking up my nice places though.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The rules are that you get warnings. Personally though, I would be a lot less patient.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

synthia said:


> The rules are that you get warnings. Personally though, I would be a lot less patient.


Guys...guys...guys!
I told you the little ******s were dangerous....now they have got you arguing between yourselves  That's what they do....they break down social networks and poison everything within!

We need to stand together brothers (and of course sisters), and take the fight to them. Alone we are easy prey, victoms to their evil........ but together...... as unit..... 
we can triumph over the smug little Ba##ards!

Keep the faith and keep it real!

p.s it's good to be back!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Was wondering where you got to ricardo!

Thought you were going all weak on our asses!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Was wondering where you got to ricardo!
> 
> Thought you were going all weak on our asses!


Hi Celts...... thanks for your concern 
After reading some of the threads on here like "do you miss butter" or "is the price of cotton buds more expensive in Thailand then in Austrailia" I thought it was high time to get back involved and ask some serious questions like...

"Is it possible that the moon could really be made of cheese?"

or

"What makes a suicide bomber tick?"

or even 

"How far is quite far opposed to too far?"


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Ricardo, i agree, sometimes you need a bit of silliness don't you, as for suicide bombers, it's obvious isn't it ........their vest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you not the thread 'how safe is driving at night'? Shimmy and myself added a few pieces about your funny old self!

I'm pretty sure it was that one anyway!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey Ricardo, i agree, sometimes you need a bit of silliness don't you, as for suicide bombers, it's obvious isn't it ........their vest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you not the thread 'how safe is driving at night'? Shimmy and myself added a few pieces about your funny old self!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was that one anyway!



Hi celts,

How safe is driving at night?.......lol.

Could have some fun with that one could'nt you?


----------

